# DRL's for Australian Holden Cruze Sri-V s2



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Hey there,

Doubt they would fit. Our fog light housing is a lot deeper/further into the bumper.
Also if some sellers are saying yes, others no then I'd be willing to bet that the people saying yes either have no idea or a lying to you. Why would people say no and lose a sale unless they were certain?

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kamz88 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info Nathan looks like I might stick with stockies.
Unless I can find similar DRLs that fit to the Aus model


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Kamz88
I have looked into this and they are different due to the front end profile on the Chevrolet.
I ordered MB style ones off ebay and the quality was very poor ( I got what I paid for) and so they are still sitting on the shelf. 

I'm looking to fit bright round LED lamps that are the same diameter as the current fog lights and trigger them off the high beam switch.


----------



## Kamz88 (Aug 1, 2013)

I personally just liked those MB style DRL's, but I wouldn't mind seeing how your LED idea comes out.

Thanks for the heads up as well


----------



## Rick777 (Jun 19, 2014)

Has there been any update re DRLs for the SRi-V (Z)? 

Would be my first mod, given that use of fog lights is illegal at least in Vic...


----------

